# New P226--first time out



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago decided to go out and buy my first Sig. Opted for the the P226. The 750.00 dollar price tag was steep but heard so much good about them I thought it would be worth it. Only shot one a couple of times and thought it worked great and also fit my hand really well. So yesterday I finally got to go out and shoot it for the 1st time. Had it all cleaned and ready to go. Now here is where the story goes south quick. My first shot the bullet failed to eject. Ok, no big deal. Then after that there was fte or ftl one after another. When the last bullet was fired it would not stay breeched open. (guess thats the proper way to say that). After 150 rounds I was so exhausted and disgusted from unjamming that I just said to heck with it and went to the house. I had brought two different brands of ammo with me. Winchester white box---went through 50 rounds and Remington UMC--100 rounds of those. I used both magazines and could not tell any difference between the two. I broke it down last night and totally cleaned it. I couldn't see anything visiable that would cause this much trouble. The only thing that did not happen was it always fired if the bullet was in the chamber. But jamming occured when either ejecting are putting the bullet in the barrel. Before I throw this pistol in the pond and write it off as a lesson learned does anybody have any ideas on what the problem could be?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## utahusker (Oct 17, 2010)

Limp wristing?


----------



## trower56 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Couple Things*

I have 2 - P229's and they together have 1800 rounds down range without any problems. First clean the slide area (as you said you did) and grease and lightly oil over the grease. Next disassemble the magazines. There is a button on the bottom of the mag, depress it and push plate forward (towards the rounded end). Thouroughly clean the inside with a good solvent and grease and oil over slightly. I've heard that the new mags coming with the newer Sigs are really bad, so get a couple of the Mec-Gars. I use the 15 rnd ones and they are great! You may also try pulling the spring out slightly, as a bit more tension may aide the feed mechanism. If Cleaning or a new set of mags doesn't help, call Sig and get them involved. It may take some patience but the P229 is one of the most reliable pistols in the world, don't give up, its something simple. Remember, Sigs do not like to run dry. Good LUCK, hope this helps.


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

Try what was said above, when i got my USP i literally had the exact same issues to the T. The thing that i believed helped the most was the mag cleaning and stretching of the spring. Also as said before sig will take care of it if that doesnt fix it. And if you still hate it sell it to me :smt033

I have had no issues with either my old P250 or SP2022 have had 2100rnds through the 250 in a month and a half, and 500 in the last 4 days with the sigpro. So something must be up


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! It was definetely not limp wristing. I had the death grip on that gun. Was hoping that I could choke it to death. I feel very confident about how I cleaned and oiled the gun but I did not do anything with the mags. I'll try that and see what happens. I'll let you know as soon as I try that.

Thanks.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Not that this is your situation but there have been problems with the mags being sent with certain Sigs (if not all . . can't remember) now. They're made by Checkmate (not Mec-Gar) and the failures have been posted on YouTube. When I bought my 226 about 6 weeks ago, I also ordered (4) Mec-Gar mags for it to help ward off any possibility of problems. Sig, however, will say that they've heard of no problems but they also didn't know that the company's not using Mec-Gars any more either. Their excuse is that Mec-Gar couldn't keep up with the demand.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I own two SIG's, P229 in 9mm & a P226 in .40, both have been flawless...(Other then my eyes).
The 229 came with 4 factory mags and NO problems. For my 226 I have 2 factory & 2 Mec-Gar mags, AGAIN no issues. 
I have run UMC 9mm ammo with no problems either. 
I feel the SIG's are fine hand guns, Solid feel in my hands. 
Try the spring suggestion and see if that helps.

Good Luck,

Lateck,


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

I can't imagine this being the cause of your problems since they're so pronounced and severe (at least not the only cause, anyway), but Sigs also need a good 500-1000 rounds or so to 'break in' before they start to work at peak efficiency.

Do as others have suggested and try cleaning out the mags and give that a whirl. If that doesn't work, then go for the MecGar mags (CTD has the 18-rounders for $25 a pop; I have 2 already, and am buying more and a couple of +2 adapters with my next paycheck).

I'm sorry to hear that your Sig experience hasn't been all too great as of yet. Hopefully that will change soon - the P226 is one helluva fine gun.


----------



## madstabber (Nov 1, 2010)

I know you don't think so but your definitely limp wristing I've seen this before hold the gun real hard and fire and it won't happen.


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, finally had the oppotunity to go try one more time. I cleaned it, oiled it, cleaned the mags, stretched the springs. Didnt help a bit. 100% piece of junk. And NO, was not limp wristing. Carried it back to the gun shop and told them what was going on. The guy kinda laughted like I didnt know what I was talking about. He took it out and shot it and the first shot jammed and out of 15 rounds only 5 shot that did not jam. So long story short, he changed the main spring out and I have gone thru 300 rounds without one jam. So now its no longer a piece of junk and I'm a happy camper. Love the gun and now its all that I was expecting.


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad to hear that you got it working, and that you're enjoying it now.


----------



## Pimpovic (Dec 14, 2009)

Glad to hear that you got it working! My suggestion would have been to call SIG and talk to their CS department. They treated me well over the phone, and I'm sure they would make good on their product. Best of luck with that thing and hopefully it goes the next 3000 rounds without a hiccup.


----------

